
Ask HN: Is Node.js recommended in the long term? - applecrazy
I&#x27;m developing a side project using Vue, Express, and Mongo. I&#x27;m wondering whether this is the best idea, since I want the app to last 5-7 years before needing a rewrite. Is it a good idea to choose NodeJS for the backend or should I go with something more old-fashioned?
======
chatmasta
While others may suggest clojure or elixir or some equally esoteric
development stack, there is one important advantage of nodejs: almost
everybody uses it.

Maybe other languages will allow you to program more efficiently, but they
have a learning curve and a fraction of the developer adoption that nodejs
has.

When you pass your project onto someone else, there's a high chance they are
already familiar with nodejs. Whereas if you pass a project to someone else in
a less-known language, they are likely not familiar with it and will need to
overcome a steep learning curve.

If you want maintainable projects, where a freelancer is always available who
knows how to continue development of your project, then go with nodejs. If you
want to learn a new language or framework, do it for pet projects with no
collaborators.

------
maxharris
Yes, Node is fine. Check out the long-term support schedule:
[https://github.com/nodejs/LTS](https://github.com/nodejs/LTS)

------
deathtrader666
Check out the PEEP Stack - [https://medium.com/peep-
stack](https://medium.com/peep-stack)

Since it is a side project, you can swap out Ember and try Elm.

------
bbcbasic
Is Mongo recommended in the long term?

------
murukesh_s
Yes it's fine..

~~~
h1d
People need to speak up when they want to provide opinion. It's not a vote.

------
rohithv
I would simply say no..

~~~
applecrazy
Could you explain why? What do you recommend instead?

~~~
thefastlane
take a look at python+flask and clojure+ring+compojure (and other tech too)
before throwing your hat in the node ring. going with a more general-purpose
language might serve you better down the road. javascript will limit you to
web dev essentially -- which you want to do now, but what about 5 years from
now, etc

